# Preppers, they're everywhere.....



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Or maybe I'm getting better at choosing my acquaintances. 
I've met three lately and allowing for the fact that I've probably only spoken to a 30 people over the last twelve months that's quite a number . My daughters new hubbys' brother makes paracord bracelets, didn't talk to him about it, but well... bit of a give away. My hubby wears one (a bracelet) and I've told him he may as well write "I'm a prepper" across his forehead. My youngest daughters' boyfriend spotted it and asked if we have an EDC. He's pretty new to the whole thing but a smart guy and is very willing to learn (happy he's looking after my girl). My third encounter was just this weekend, one of our volunteers was helping me in the kitchen and turned to me and quietly said "I know where I'm coming if IT goes down", my reply with a very serious face was, "Fair days work for a fair days keep", he replied "As it should be" and we went on washing the dishes. It gives me a bit more hope for the future when I know that some of the young people in my life are thinking about things other than wide screen TVs, mobile phones and getting drunk every weekend.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Excellent.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That _is _very hopeful news. I'm glad for you. I still feel very alone.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> That _is _very hopeful news. I'm glad for you. I still feel very alone.


We are all over Ohio. Im not kidding. Of course at work I was telling some one how stupid preppers are and the women behind her was just smiling because she knew what I was doing, those people are dumb, why would someone want so much extra food and water, and hunting gear? Who needs that? Power is never going to go off around here. Why mess with silver and gold, money is money right? Sooner or latter I will hit a nerve and they will disagree and then I say well, what are you going to do to prepare for that? Of course latter another women was gripping about how her husband wanted a new riffle. I said wll guns are just stupid.... lol


----------



## ashlee45 (Oct 29, 2013)

Is there any specific website for this.. Preppers


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

goshengirl You are not alone!!!!! :flower: Wish we lived closer!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Roo had a playdate yesterday. Turns out Roo's playmate's family are preppers too! They are new to it but doing what they can. Turns out they want to move into the area we live in. Nice people. Will let Roo have more playdates with their daughter and might teach them about canning..


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Ashlee You are on one of the best ones right here! :flower: What kind of sites are you looking for? For shopping? Or like this one?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> That _is _very hopeful news. I'm glad for you. I still feel very alone.


goshengirl that's why I love this forum so much. Feels so much like my family. I know I'm a long way from everyone but it's still nice to know you're all out there.

All my 'found' preppers are from far flung parts of the country. None live near here, although I think quite a few of the young local hunters would have an interest in prepping. But I'm not going to bring the subject up with them


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Most of my close friends or social group (I try and remove myself from work people when not working. I get burnt out enough and well hanging with the people I work with would make that go faster) are "car" people. They like to work on the car and have fun. Something I've noticed about them in say the last 9 months to a year...guns and food storage come up MUCH MUCH more now. They might not say prepper but they truly are working at not allowing a bad incident to leave them vunerable.

I think that;Katrina, the crazy weather we've seen, Haiti, Japan and the financial crisis has opened far more peoples eyes that we (around here) like to admit.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I think there are a lot more people prepping than we know, too. We've told no one IRL we prep, only my best friend knows (we got started together). I can't help but think there are at least some other folks out there like me. Prepping suppliers are advertising on TV & radio, Glenn Beck & others talk about it on their TV & radio shows. The seeds have been planted in many people's minds, I can't help but think many of those seeds are bringing forth at least some fruit.


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

I know many people that are prepared for many situations.most of them spend very little time on the Internet or watching tv other than a small amount of news.some may call them homesteaders .i believe the numbers are growing.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We too feel alone. People say they are preppers, that this country is in a sad state, etc. but when you ask what are they going to do about it, they say they nothing we can do. We will toss out get extra food, etc. they just blow us off. So I think people like to act like they are but really are not.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a certain amount of "fad" mentality about it. Folks will jump in, buy "stuff" so they feel they've caught up with others, then it fades away.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

On the other hand, unless you really trusted the person asking (sibling, close friend, etc), would you answer truthfully that you were prepping? I wouldn't.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

"Preppers" are the people who sit back and wait until after the hurricane passes and then buy 3500w $2000 generators for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

In Texas- in the Houston area anyways, it seems like the whole life style is taking off. Canning classes and bush craft stuff.. Prepper meet up groups everywhere and they are active!! I mean it's pretty cool! 
Even if people aren't into storing food- we all agree its a good idea. Like its been earlier pointed out: hurricanes and power outages have opened people's eyes just how far we've come away from "how it used to be".


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Aliaysonfire said:


> hurricanes and power outages have opened people's eyes just how far we've come away from "how it used to be".


Quoted for truth.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

A few years ago I was, to my knowledge, the only one at work. Now I have confirmed there are 6 of us. Most revealed themselves by stuff they were saying that kind of tipped me off. Complaining about the gov... beyond the normal stuff, or commenting about dehydrated food or asking about radios for communications to find out what is happening elsewhere. In each case the conversation wasn't with me, I was just passing by and overheard it.

Over the next few days I discretely made some comments to them and by their reactions I finally was certain that they were indeed prepping and then outright started the discussion with them and they did confirm. All but one were being cautious not because they didn't want others to know but because people they told in the past ended up mocking them.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

If by "prepper" we mean anyone who sees the need and has started to prep, even if they haven't gotten very far yet, then I think there are a number in my area, thanks to the hurricanes over the past couple years.

On the other hand, the area is too urbanized to be a good location for TEOTWAWKI, so if by prepper you mean someone who is truly ready, then there are very few around.

In my case I am working to get myself from the first group to the second.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> If by "prepper" we mean anyone who sees the need and has started to prep, even if they haven't gotten very far yet, then I think there are a number in my area, thanks to the hurricanes over the past couple years.
> 
> On the other hand, the area is too urbanized to be a good location for TEOTWAWKI, so if by prepper you mean someone who is truly ready, then there are very few around.
> 
> In my case I am working to get myself from the first group to the second.


I agree with most of this.

Because someone doesn't live on a farm or on an area of land meant for sustaining life long term doesn't really mean they aren't a preper does it?

I live in suburban area and think of my self as a prepper. Why? Because I can get my family thru a rough patch of whatever, have a plan for most occurrences that could happen here and I know the Gov. isn't going to be here the day the lights go out.

Will this hamper my long term survival, sure. But so does getting in my car and driving to work some days.

You do the best for what you can.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mase92 said:


> I agree with most of this.
> 
> Because someone doesn't live on a farm or on an area of land meant for sustaining life long term doesn't really mean they aren't a preper does it?
> 
> ...


Sounds like where a lot of us are, trying to be better prepared tomorrow than we were yesterday.


----------



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

I have been prepping for about 10 or 11 years. I felt the need to have stocks of everything. Most people I know find it crazy but I think they are the crazy ones for not doing it. The only thing I feel bad about is not knowing how to can. So I have a list of food that never expires and I buy a lot of it And rotate my stock. I think I have done well and just bought a house near two large bodies of water, one salt and one fresh. I keep medications, bathroom stuff, tools, lights and anything I can use for communication. My list is long and it's like an obsession with me. I got a private message about the chicken forum and was glad because I going to raise those now. That forum should be very helpful to me.


----------



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry for the bad grammar, I'm on my phone.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

hauntedcuriosities said:


> Sorry for the bad grammar, I'm on my phone.


Most of us are and it shows in typos.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

hauntedcuriosities said:


> Most people I know find it crazy but I think they are the crazy ones for not doing it.


Quoted for truth. :beercheer:


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Since my husband no longer lives here I guess I have twice as many months of food.....twice as many guns, twice as much ammo....and I'm twice as lonely.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

hauntedcuriosities said:


> I have been prepping for about 10 or 11 years. I felt the need to have stocks of everything. Most people I know find it crazy but I think they are the crazy ones for not doing it. The only thing I feel bad about is not knowing how to can. So I have a list of food that never expires and I buy a lot of it And rotate my stock. I think I have done well and just bought a house near two large bodies of water, one salt and one fresh. I keep medications, bathroom stuff, tools, lights and anything I can use for communication. My list is long and it's like an obsession with me. I got a private message about the chicken forum and was glad because I going to raise those now. That forum should be very helpful to me.


Sounds as if you are doing really well. As far as canning goes I recommend either talking someone into teaching you or signing up for a class at your local extension program through the college. Just get the equipment and follow few simple rules.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

MetalPrepper said:


> Since my husband no longer lives here I guess I have twice as many months of food.....twice as many guns, twice as much ammo....and I'm twice as lonely.


I'm sorry.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

MetalPrepper said:


> Since my husband no longer lives here I guess I have twice as many months of food.....twice as many guns, twice as much ammo....and I'm twice as lonely.


You have a very large and extended family here on P/S. I know it's not the same, but we care about you and we're always here. Merry Christmas sweetie.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Most of these terms are new to me.
Jerry Young & others help me with some of them.
I know a lot of farmer/ land owner who can & put up their own crops, have farm animals.
They say it is fresher & cheaper then going to the store, I know they see what I see, even if we never speak of the end times.
Most of my family live around my BOL, and are working toward the same goals as I am.
It seems most of you are out of state/out of range, but I think this site/ & sister sites could help you meet like minded persons.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have missed a lot on the boards in the last couple of months due to work. One thing I seen over the years is Preppers tend to hang with others of the same value system. 

When I "retired" several of my old friends drew me back in to the work place. They are all shooters, outdoors people, gun collectors, church going folk with family values. They are everything our president hates. 

People tend to be drawn together into groups no matter how much government wants to make them mix. I am not advocating racial segregation here. What I am saying is people like to be with people like themselves. My own neighborhood is a place where I know and go to church with at least twenty percent of the neighbors. 

When things go bad for one of us everyone gets involved. I agree that more people are coming out of the closet so to speak as prepping becomes more and more accepted. the sad thing is many of those folks will never go beyond the talking stage. GB


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> Since my husband no longer lives here I guess I have twice as many months of food.....twice as many guns, twice as much ammo....and I'm twice as lonely.


I'm so sorry metalprepper... You have my condolences.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> Most of us are and it shows in typos.


It's okay many of us speak and read typo


----------

